# Joined at the Hip: Good Works and Salvation in the Reformed Faith



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 5, 2011)

Good Works in the Reformed Tradition | Patrick’s Pensees




> The Lutheran branch of the Protestant Reformation settled this debate confessionally with the publication of _The Book of Concord_. It condemned Major’s teaching[3] while affirming “that good works were obligatory, in that they are commanded, as well as being an appropriate expression of faith and gratitude to God.”[4] By contrast, the Reformed, in the main, affirmed the necessity of good works to salvation. To be sure, differences existed, both verbal and real.[5] Nevertheless, numerous Reformed theologians did not hesitate to draw a necessary link between works and salvation.[6] Indeed, such teaching was given confessional status. The Waldensian Confession states that “good works are so necessary to the faithful that they cannot attain the kingdom of heaven without the same.”[7] It also avers that eternal life is the reward of good works.[8] According to the Westminster Standards, Spirit wrought obedience is “the way which he hath appointed them to salvation,” and good works are to be done “that, having their fruit unto holiness, they may have the end, eternal life.”[9]
> 
> This paper will attempt to unpack the Reformed understanding of the relationship between good works and salvation by examining the writings of numerous prominent Reformed theologians. In so doing we will discuss the salvific necessity of good works under three headings: the _requirement_ of the covenant, the _road_ to heaven, and the _reward_ of eternal life.
> 
> ...



I found this paper that Pastor Patrick Ramsey did to be very informative from a Confessional and Reformed standpoint concerning good works as the way to salvation. It has plenty of good references and is well documented. Please enjoy it by clicking on the link above.


----------



## Douglas P. (Aug 5, 2011)

92 citations in a 5000 word paper, that's impressive. 

It looks good though; it'll go in the queue. Thanks for sharing.


----------

